# New Girls!



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks sooo much to Candyzmo! :gwavebw 
No names yet  *edit* We have names now! lol

Te-ya 

Tinsel 

Trinket

Tilly 

Daisy


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

Awh!!!! They're all so cute!! Daisy reminds me of a past PEW that I had, who would look at the camera exactly like that! Congrats on your new mousies!


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

A cute picture I got of Tilly :3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning ha ha Te-ya looks so cute with her tiny head


----------

